# Theraband Gold: 6in wide x 18 feet long for under $30 to your door.



## Whiteleather (Feb 4, 2012)

One box of Theraband Gold qualifies for free shipping and a "month of Feb" 10% discount.

That means I ordered a single piece 6" x 18' for $29.11 to my door. Don't know if that is a deal or not, but here you go:

http://www.protherapysupplies.com/

K in NY


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

That should keep you banded for a few days!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

crack!


----------

